# 94 maxima water leak



## ampy549 (Dec 1, 2006)

hey guys I'm new to the forum and nissans, i recently purchased a 94 maxima it runs great but recently i noticed a water leak, i check all hoses and radiater and it looked ok, i then jacked it up its i can see it dripping of what i think is the water pump(next to the altenator), does this mean my water pump is shot?

thanks


----------



## mech361 (Jul 31, 2006)

Look carefully at the front of the engine, especially under the intake manifold. There are water pipes under the manifold, but I suspect you're right about the water pump. The pipes usually didn't leak unless the cooling system was rusty, and the pipes had rusted-out.There is also a hose on the front of the engine, but it would be toward the rear of the engine compartment.


----------

